# Every second of my life.....



## mikasa_90

Ciao

Ogni secondo della mia vita=? 

Non riesco a tradurre questa frase


----------



## cosmin

Puoi dire:
In fiecare secunda / clipa a vietii mele...


----------



## mikasa_90

Io ti amo ogni secondo della mia vita= Te bex clipa a vietii mele 

Va bene?


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Io ti amo ogni secondo della mia vita= Te bex clipa a vietii mele
> 
> Va bene?



No, non va bene.
*
Te iubesc in fiecare clipa a vietii mele.
*
Daca nu as fi stiut ca trebuie sa ma adaptez la HI5 si facebook, nu as fi stiut sa imi dau seama ce inseamna "te bex"


----------



## mikasa_90

Te besc=ti bex=te bex= ta besk

A lot of way for write Te iubesc


----------



## Blue Butterflies

There may be a lot of ways, but they're not correct Romanian, and most native speakers, aged over 15, won't understand what you're saying. I strongly suggest using Cri Hart's version (and if you add diacriticals too, that would be great):

*Te iubesc în fiecare clipă a vieţii mele.


*P.S. But thank you for mentioning them, now maybe I'll start understanding what those kids are saying.


----------



## mikasa_90

I'm learning both form: slangs and grammatic becouse it is important to know them


----------



## marian1954

Io ti amo ogni secondo della mia vita= te iubesc cu fiecare clipa a vietii mele


----------

